# Maplins equivalent?



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd like to buy a small, simple, single pole, 12V switch to activate the fan I'm going to fit to my fridge vent. I'm in Brittany - any idea which shops I should try? In Spain I'd head for a ferreteria, but the French don't seem to do little hardware shops.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried the big supermarkets ? Auchan, Carrefour, Cora etc 

G


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi doc, you have three narbonne accessory shops all on the south brittany coast at quimper, l'orient and vannes. they might be able to help or look for a shop called expert, they do all kinds of electrical stuff.
nothing on the same line as maplins though, all the best sean


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Try Bricolage I think this is how it is spelt.

They are like our B&Q. We have bought tons of stuff from them on our trips

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We got some Maplin-type things ( satellite, cables etc) from FNAC- who have a branch in Rennes- but they are not the most helpful chain !

I still think the big hyper/supermarkets are your best bet. 

As well as Mr Bricolage there are also Castorama stores.

G


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

DIY shops have a fair bit, Mr Bricolage, Bricomarche, Bricodepot and Leroy Merlin.
Big Supermarkets, would a specialist computer shop help ?


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Maybe you could find an equivalent to <THIS> on French eBay [or they will post to you from UK]

Regards,

Dave


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Dougle said:


> Maybe you could find an equivalent to <THIS> on French eBay [or they will post to you from UK]
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


That's exactly what I want, Dave! If I can't find something similar soon, I'll get one posted to my mum's (I fulltime). My trawl of computer shops, supermarches, electromenagers and various Brico... outlets is drawing a blank so far.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

I suppose the other place worth trying would be a chandler seeing as how most of boat electrics are 12v,
Bon chance,
Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

The first place i would have looked either in the UK or Europe would be a car accessory shop!

Malcolm


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I eventually found something suitable in a Brico... store. I now have a rather loud and extremely powerful fridge vent fan. It runs at 3700rpm and chucks out 150CFM! I may tire of the noise and fit a less powerful one, or I could go for a wire-wound rheostat/switch combo, perhaps.


----------

